# Please Suggest Uses for a “Pattern” Router Bit I Inadvertently Ordered



## Eph610 (11 mo ago)

Hello,

I ordered this Freud® 50-098 Oversized Top Bearing Flush Trim Router Bit - 5/16" Dia x 1" H x 1/4" Shank router bit inadvertently. After I opened and tossed package I realized i made an error. i meant to order a bit with bearing and cutter with the same diameter. I am new to hobby woodworking. Many years from now, I may attempt to build my own furniture and drawers and cabinets etc.

The bearing is oversized at 1/2 inch and cutter is 5/16 diameter. it’s a 1/4 shank. 

I already have bushing sets for my 1/2 and 1/4 routers so I’m struggling to think of ways this oversized bearing bit might become useful in future.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, EPH.
you can take the bearing off and just keep it with the rest of your bits.
you can order a bearing the size of the cutting area. (or see if your Box Stores carry bearings).
you can just hang on to it - some people's wealth is measured by the amount of tools they have.


----------



## Eph610 (11 mo ago)

John Smith_ said:


> welcome to the forum, EPH.
> you can take the bearing off..


Thank you. I couldn’t find any bearing this thin to match the cutting diameter (5/16)

Btw, does anyone know what this bit and bearing set up it used for originally? I’ll have to take a note of it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Eph610


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You can 'sneak up' on a template using a bit with a larger bearing, then use a regular pattern bit for a final pass.

Might come in handy if you are making male/female templates


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Much like using guide bushings, you can make templates that allow for the difference between the bearing and the bit.


----------



## Stokestack (Jan 28, 2009)

Of course the result will be an object that's slightly larger than the pattern, so if you wanted to scale a pattern up symmetrically this might be useful. You could even do it a couple of times, making patterns from patterns, to enlarge the contour even more.

Or maybe you want to make something with a surface that's the exact size of the pattern, but with a chamfered edge.


----------



## markbdusted (Dec 26, 2013)

I think some dovetail templates us bits like that. As said previously it would be like using a guide bushing that is always centered.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

The offset (or overhang) in this bit/bearing combination is 3/32" [(1/2 - 5/16)/2]. This means that the template you are following must be 3/32" smaller than the finished dimension.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I have accumulated a lot of router bits over the years...some as I needed them for a specific use and others as part of a set. One thing I have realized is that all of them eventually got used.


----------



## Eph610 (11 mo ago)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> all of them eventually got used.


I like that approach. 🙂👍


----------

